# Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit February Tournament



## Redfisher44 (Jun 28, 2009)

2015 Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit February Tournament

WHEN: Saturday, February 28, 2015
ENTRY FEE: $80.00 per team
CHECK-IN LOCATION: Dan-D-Ridge Outfitters
ADDRESS: 6606 Hwy 22
Panama City, Fl. 32404
CHECK IN TIME: 4:45am-5:45am

LAUNCH: Earl Gilbert Park Boat Ramp (Tyndall Bridge)
ADDRESS: 6511 Oakshore Dr.
Panama City, FL 32404
GPS: N 30 06.393 W 085 36.164

LAUNCH TIME: 6:00am/Safelight 
WEIGH IN: 3:15 pm (Must be back at ramp by 3 pm).
WEIGH IN LOCATION: Earl Gilbert Park (next to boat ramp)

Largest Trout ($20.00)and Most spots side pots ($20.00) will be collected during tournament check-in. Side pots will be paid out ....1-8 boats pays one spot, 9-16 two spots, 17-24 three spots and so on.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump!

I can't make the Panama City tournament, but I may participate in the ones closer to Pensacola.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Bump!
> 
> I can't make the Panama City tournament, but I may participate in the ones closer to Pensacola.


I think the March tournament is in pcola. Hope to see you there hertz!! You should try to make the Delacroix trip with all of us in April too. Its a blast with the whole group and great company. Fishing is incomparable, as you probably know.


----------

